# press and die's



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

looking to get set up reloading and have been looking and different kits. the lee seems to have everything you would need yo start and is a lot cheaper. my question is can you use rcbs die's in a lee press? thanks


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

YOU CAN USE ANYONES DIES IN ANYONES PRESS I HAVE SEVERAL PRESSES AND USE DIFFERENT DIES IN EACH BUT YOU ALWAYS GET A SET YOU LIKE AND KEEP BUYING THEM I HAVE ALSO NOTICED THAT THE LEE PRESSES HAVE A LITTLE EXTRA PLAY IN THEM THE RCBS PRESSES ARE A VERY WELL BUILT AS ARE THE DILLON AND REDDING BUT THEN YOU PAY A LITTLE MORE HOPE THAT HELPS A LITTLE


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The answer to your question is yes, as MN has posted. When purchasing reloading equipment, it is always good to remember, that along with price, durability is an issue. It's very true, that as with many other things in the sporting world, you get what you pay for. I have never seen anyone wear out an RCBS press, but have seen others relegated to the scrap pile when they became sloppy after a great deal of use. Good shooting to you, Burl

P.S. 
MNGOOSEER, your caps lock is stuck on.


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks for the help guys. as always this is a great place to get advice. I was trying to decide between the two, lee and RCBS. Youre right you do get what you pay for. So thanks for the answer to the question and the frendly little nudge to get me back on the right track. :beer:


----------



## GUNSHIP (Jan 18, 2007)

MNGOOSEER

Thanks for leaving your caps lock on. It makes it easier for us old blind guys to read. Or aren't old blind guys supposed to be reading here?

Best wishes, Bill


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

NOT A PROBLEM it is alot easyer to see in the moring when i am half asleep and if that is all you got to write about you need a hobby


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I just got the Lee Anniversary Kit and have loaded twenty shells with it. There are a few things that could be improved upon but it does do the job. I think what you should buy should maybe depend on how much you will actually reload. Myself I think I'm already stuck on this reloading thing after just loading twenty. There are a couple things from the kit that i don't quite like. I really don't like the scale it seems everytime i put it on the zero and set it there its always in need of beig re-zeroed again. The press seems to work well but was kinda difficult to mount because the ram has to be so close to the edge of the mounting surface. I had to put a piece of metal under the front and then bolt it down to keep the ram from rubbing on the bench. Other than that everything seems fine so far.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MNGOOSEER said:


> NOT A PROBLEM it is alot easyer to see in the moring when i am half asleep and if that is all you got to write about you need a hobby


Burl1 had good advise, and he doesn't need a hobby. He mentioned the caps because on the internet it is considered screaming and bad manners. All of his post was intended to be helpful.


----------



## GUNSHIP (Jan 18, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> MNGOOSEER said:
> 
> 
> > NOT A PROBLEM it is alot easyer to see in the moring when i am half asleep and if that is all you got to write about you need a hobby
> ...


Turn the volume down on your speakers.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I use a lee die for a priming die with a auto prime II on it, and an RCBS for resizing and seating. The RCBS has yet to fail with thousands of rounds through it, and just seems to be sturdier.


----------

